# Chain Stay "Rub"



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this in the ebay pictures, but when my c40 arrived I noticed what I thought was some cable rub on the chain stay. The LBS says no worries and to put some clear nail polish over it. They say it is superficial and suspected cable rub. When building it up I see that there is no way is rub from the cable housing. You guys think it is anything to be concerned with? Any suggestions on what to do beyond nail polish...maybe I'll use whit not clear.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The cable doesn't go anywhere near there, how would it be cable rub?
I've done similar damage by putting the bike in the trunk of a car and it rubbed against something.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

almost looks as though the previous owner's heel of their shoe was hitting the stay. But I agree, does not look like cable rub to me.

pablo


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

No way that is cable rub.. Heal rub most likely. Cover it with clear coat then slap a tasteful sticker on there and you'll never see it again.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The cable doesn't go anywhere near there, how would it be cable rub?
> I've done similar damage by putting the bike in the trunk of a car and it rubbed against something.


Yea, that is why I stated in my OP



rplace13 said:


> ... When building it up I see that there is no way it is rub from the cable housing....


Shoe rub makes perfect sense guys. Thanks. So no worries about the raw carbon showing. I thought I had read somewhere that carbon can absorb moisture/oils/grease. However, it looks very clean and hardly through the paint.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Heal rub for sure. Clear polish on it then buy a roll of the clear bra that is used on the front of your car to wrap the chainstay. There should be some on there for protection from chain slap to give you an idea of what I am talking about. 

Go to a car detailing/vehicle graphics shop and ask for a small piece for a buck or two.


----------



## Genshammer (Mar 24, 2011)

*Heel rub*

You should be fine. It doesn't even look like it rubbed through the first ply of CF. So long as there isn't a serious low spot where the paint is rubbed off, there's nothing to worry about. However, do make sure you seal the carbon with something, as composites can absorb moisture if not coated, leading to premature deterioration.

If you have any other questions about carbon fiber bike frame repair, feel free to check out our website and shoot us an email.

Sincerely,


----------

